# Akios Scora 80



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Used twice brand new condition Akios Scora 80, loaded with fresh line and shock leader, Spare spool the same. Paid $280.00, Selling for $210.00 shipped USA


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

SOLD pending payment. Price was a typo mistake.


----------

